
Humanity Star - cesis
http://www.thehumanitystar.com/
======
dsq
I hope no one else copies this idea. I would hate for the night sky to start
filling up with all sorts of christmas lights. I can imagine a bunch of red
and white satellites moving in tandem spelling out "Coca Cola".

~~~
witwughu391
Couldn't agree more! What a horrible idea! The night sky is sacred

